# Sticky  Gear Patrol's review of Aquadive NOS Model 77



## W. C. Bartlett

Gear Patrol's review is located at the following link, it's interesting reading.

Aquadive NOS Model 77 « Gear Patrol

I recommended all to read this review and become more familiar with the Aquadive Model 77 and see how Aquadive produces an excellent vintage watch, completely brand new.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## William

Thanks Bill.
Makes me glad I ordered mine.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Just got the bronze and still in my honeymoon phase with it. I love vintage watches and the Aquadive model 77 is the epitome of new and vintage, cannot wait to get the model 77.



William said:


> Thanks Bill.
> Makes me glad I ordered mine.


----------



## RotaryRider

That's a pretty sparse 'review'. Expanded advertisement at best. I have mine on order, was hoping to walk away from the 'review' with more than what's posted in the original release post. Not.

Additional real life pictures on all strap options would be nice too. Oh well.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

When you receive the Aquadive model 77,why not post your thoughts. Nice collection, we share similar tastes in watches.



RotaryRider said:


> That's a pretty sparse 'review'. Expanded advertisement at best. I have mine on order, was hoping to walk away from the 'review' with more than what's posted in the original release post. Not.
> 
> Additional real life pictures on all strap options would be nice too. Oh well.


----------



## blackrose

Thanks Bill.
Makes me glad I ordered mine.


----------



## vdigjnh

I also love vintage watches and the Aquadive model 77 is the epitome of new and vintage, cannot wait to get the model 77.


----------



## john111

aquadive model 77 old school like the Back to the Future as to say look


----------



## zephyrnoid

Nice two paragraph write up. Hardly a 'review'. Great watches all around!


----------



## watchfanatic100

vintage watches are cool in there own book or should i say cool in their own car just like a classic car


----------



## Stef C

Wow ! Superb old school Watch ! Awesome....here is my X mas gift from me to me....lol


----------



## rabbit3001

Nice review, like this model a lot!


----------



## mwaldie

Just got mine and love it. Good article.


----------



## IndyChrono

Really developing an interest in the "new vintage" movement. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pro2zon

Thanks for sharing, makes me want to add one to the collection.


----------



## navara

Nice watch


----------



## euro-rs

William said:


> Thanks Bill.
> Makes me glad I ordered mine.


I hate to say it, but $990 is nearly throwaway money on a watch -- let alone something with the unique look of the NOS 77. Very cool watch at a "beater" price.


----------



## BundyBear

^^^ those three are bloody crazy weird posts!!!


----------



## smithclarkson001

Thanks Bill
Thanks for helping me to ordered mine


----------



## PCCM

The watch is really something else, I’d love to see more hands on photos with the Pvd lugs, especially with different colored straps than black, if one was so inclined to swap.


----------

